# PAINT



## chino (Mar 22, 2002)

DOSE STANDOX HAVE A WEB SITE THANKS [email protected] THANKS AGIAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

yer they do , i cant remember i know sarbe will


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

ummmmmmmm maybee www.standox.com and select ya country ..

Just remember dupont now owns standox and spieshecker and others..


----------

